# Thomas/Grady County



## jeep983

Who's ready for some hunting?


----------



## droptine22

I am running a little behind but i am going to get there


----------



## hortonhunter22

seeing deer up and down the roads every afternoon...ya wanna see a show?...drive down the bypass and check out that field..been seeing 20 or better out there some afternoons...come on bow opener


----------



## southGAlefty

I'm getting there. Got my bow pretty well dialed in out to 40 and my i/c peas are coming up thick in the food plot. Just mowed out a little kudzu patch to try something a little different here behind the house come Sept. 11. I am more ready this year than I have been the last few years!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea i am ready just wished it cool off some


----------



## southGAlefty

Well I didn't hunt much until that last cool snap but during the few days after that snap I saw 4 bucks in one hunt, 2 being pretty good ones. The next time I went, which was last Friday October 8, I killed a doe. Anybody seeing any movement? The Orange Army will be out in force this weekend huh?


----------



## manley

Uppandattem, boys.  Smoke em if you got em... time to go kill something.


----------



## southGAlefty

Havent seen anything other than coyotes the last few times I've been. I'm not sure if its because they aren't moving or because I'm hunting a little different this year. Been staying with the bow and hunting places I've never hunted before that are thick. Hopefully it will pay off, its a lot different from sitting on that powerline and popping one at 200 yards on a regular basis.


----------



## tvillenole

Saw a small buck last nite around 6:30 but he wasn't big enough to fool with on a week night.


----------



## southGAlefty

I had a couple of labs run a spotted fawn by my this morning @ 9 a.m. on a creek crossing. Only deer I saw.


----------



## mrnow

*GraDy county*

There r some deer here. Saw a 4 point and doe yesterday morning and a couple of does on Monday. Need that cold weather back. Good luck to all. Cr


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well got me a decent 7 pt this morning. permit runs out soon an they arent giving anymore out


----------



## Rainman6789

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> well got me a decent 7 pt this morning. permit runs out soon an they arent giving anymore out



you must be hunting the public land in grady county?


----------



## tvillenole

Nothin but turkey, crows, and squirels.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

Now how ya guess that


----------



## hortonhunter22

cuz they wouldnt give us a permit for this year...if ida known that ida sure got one earlier in the year...oh well enjoy it..im hearing rumors that the plans are falling through a lil bit again and there still waiting on permits to clear....even tho the paper makes it sound like they be breaking ground soon...then again it is election year aint it haha


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

lol yea lady told me that serveyors were going to be out there an they didnt want us hunters out there with them. i hav never seen a man that looked like a deer or vise versa


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea im sure that all came from the turkey hunter that got shot by another turkey hunter out there about 4 or 5 years ago...that thinned out the huntin pressure a lil 

also if any of you local guys that visit this section know of any land for lease around the grady thomas or surrounding counties id sure be glad if you would point me in the right direction...looking for a large or small tract for next season


----------



## rvick

on your toes, fellas...saw two nice ones doggin' a doe yesterday at 3:00, came out in a big field & messed around the edge for a minute & then chased her across the field. about 90 degrees, came from the woods near my stand, guess where i'll be. a little early ain't it?


----------



## southGAlefty

It is a little early for that around here at least from my experience but glad you are seeing some good ones Mr. Randy.

I saw a pretty little spike at 6 o'clock yesterday evening out of my ground blind. Had him @ 34 yards broadside in the pea patch for 5 minutes but he got a pass for a couple years. I've been getting pictures of some pretty decent deer, holding out for one of them or another doe. 

Good luck fellas!


----------



## Mako22

hortonhunter22 said:


> yea im sure that all came from the turkey hunter that got shot by another turkey hunter out there about 4 or 5 years ago...that thinned out the huntin pressure a lil
> 
> also if any of you local guys that visit this section know of any land for lease around the grady thomas or surrounding counties id sure be glad if you would point me in the right direction...looking for a large or small tract for next season



Good luck finding a lease around Cairo, I gave up and joined a club 80 miles from here near Fort Gaines, best move I ever made. Our dues are $800 and if you are interested send me a PM and I'll give you the details. You could probably even get in now at a prorated rate I would think.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

only land i hav been able to found was in early an calhoun cos


----------



## southGAlefty

Woodsman69 said:


> Good luck finding a lease around Cairo, I gave up and joined a club 80 miles from here near Fort Gaines, best move I ever made. Our dues are $800 and if you are interested send me a PM and I'll give you the details. You could probably even get in now at a prorated rate I would think.



Monsters in that area too, we have a place on Lake Eufaula and have seen some good ones on the roads up there. Clay county is/was at one time the poorest county in the state of Georgia, nothing but ag fields and big woods in that area.


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Saw 8 does tonight. Hopefully big boy will pop out soon!


----------



## hortonhunter22

Woodsman69 said:


> Good luck finding a lease around Cairo, I gave up and joined a club 80 miles from here near Fort Gaines, best move I ever made. Our dues are $800 and if you are interested send me a PM and I'll give you the details. You could probably even get in now at a prorated rate I would think.



yea i got friend from whigham in a club up there...but im just trying to find some good land close to home to hunt when i cant drive and hour to get to some hunting land...but yea it may get to that point where i go outta town....


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea  me to might lose  tired creek next year but i hope not. folks that own the land next to mine told me i could hunt theirs as long as i keep an out on it an keep other people off it. so i got 600 more acs to hunt


----------



## southGAlefty

Been slow for me lately, I've been shutout my last 5-6 sits. Maybe this weather coming in will help us out this weekend.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea i hope so still seeing small bucks  no does was wanting to get me a few does before the rut kicks in


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Wife and son both got a doe weekend before last.


----------



## southGAlefty

Saw a doe and fawn this evening about an hour into the rain. Fawn still had faint spots and the mama doe was struggling to break 90 pounds. I've seen 2 fawns in the last 3 weeks that still had faint spots. All this just further confirms that our rut here is mid-December to late-December. 

I did manage to get 50 lbs of oats thrown out on some fresh dirt in a couple of my food plots right before this rain started. Perfect timing, it rained pretty steady on me for over an hour this evening and there's supposed to be more coming in the morning. Crossing my fingers that's true, Lord knows we need it.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I will be hunting river creek wma next week, is there any sign going down at all yet???? and will I need life support for bugs????


----------



## southGAlefty

If it stays cool you should be fine on the bugs but I'd pack the thermacell anyway. There were supposedly some fresh scrapes there on the open archery hunt the opening week of gun season but I didn't see them with my own eyes so don't quote me. You should have a good chance at bringing home a nice buck, its a beautiful piece of property.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

Got 2 does  this morning so now i am looking for the hoss.


----------



## southGAlefty

Buddy of mine shot a pretty good one this evening in the southern part Grady county. He was a big, mature 8 point. Not a huge rack but MONSTER body. 16" spread and I rough scored him at 105" +/-. Just a really good deer, neck wasn't swollen and hocks weren't black yet, although they were starting to stain. He shot him right at dark coming out of a thick stand of 2 year old planted pines into a food plot he'd just planted.


----------



## hortonhunter22

seen that deer Lefty...pretty nice...that one from yalls place was a better one than i thought...he showed it to me this morning as well.  that buddy of yours has got to share that rabbits foot...GEEZ

River Creek is nice but better come the day before and do some scouting...doesnt sound like a lot of land but its laid out pretty good for hunting...hope ya have a good hunt i got 3 buddies got drew for next week as well...i cant wait for december we got drawn for the rut hunt this year


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Andy, I shot a doe this morning and my brother in law shot one too!


----------



## hortonhunter22

luke the deer slayer said:


> Andy, I shot a doe this morning and my brother in law shot one too!



congrats man...now get after than beast ya been telling me about...hope ya get him


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

way to go guys i think it is starting to pick up. liking this weather


----------



## southGAlefty

I got daytime pictures the last 2 days in a row but whadayaknow the day I sit there nothing shows. Gotta love it, shutout number 6 in a row!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Got to watch a momma and twins sat morning. But nothing else for 4 hunts. Anyone seing any rutting activity yet? None at all here.


----------



## lawnman

Saw a small 4 point chasing a doe in a pine thicket on Saturday. The doe actually hung around for a while in there with the buck. Kinda thought it's a little early? First time hunting in Grady though.


----------



## Rainman6789

yeah its alittle early but the young ones always start first.


----------



## southGAlefty

The shutout count is up to 9 in a row folks, not sure I've ever gone this long without seeing a deer.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well i saw 3 an got a nice doe this morning so it been good so far havnt seen anybody else hunting


----------



## southGAlefty

I'm up to 14 straight sits without a deer sighting. Maybe the weather coming in this week will get them up on their feet. Been finding a bunch of buck sign that is fresh from this week though. The rut is coming soon to a deer stand near you!


----------



## Thurston

Man Lefty, you and I have about the same kind of thing going on.  Stick with it.  I read your reports nearly every week.  Live up near Macon but hunt right out of Thomasville.  Metcalf area.  Usually doesn't pick up for me till around the early to Mid December timeframe.  Good luck!!!!!  Cooler weather is coming. So that should help.


----------



## southGAlefty

Thurston you are in a good area, the plantation corridor down 319 towards Beachton and over towards Metcalf is some of the prettiest woods in the world to me. 

The deer are going to start acting right I hope. I took this morning off, just needed a break. I'll probably be back at it this evening with the front coming in tonight. Good luck everybody


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

havnt been in a few days  going to be at chickasaw this weekend  hope to hit t/c maybe weds .


----------



## hortonhunter22

well guys its getting better for some of the thomas county boys...have heard some big deer been killed down at the processor and ive gotten in 6 deer to mount this weekend...all 100 to 110 inch 8pts...its only gonna get better and head west over in to grady from here


----------



## southGAlefty

I found some more big fresh rubs on our place in Pine Park yesterday after the rain. Shutout count is up to 15 in a row though, losing my motivation! Not....I'll be back after them this evening


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea was a good morning saw 3 does an a 4pt an a 6pt going bac in a little while


----------



## Hit-n-Miss

Finally found scrape on the edge of my woodline today. My wife saw a nice buck yesterday but no shot. maybe the rut is finally here.


----------



## hortonhunter22

Hit-n-Miss said:


> Finally found scrape on the edge of my woodline today. My wife saw a nice buck yesterday but no shot. maybe the rut is finally here.



think you may be right...got 4 calls this morning by 10 they were knocking them down...one said 2 bucks were fighting and he shot one as they run out of a thicket...get in the woods in thomas county its close


----------



## tvillenole

Caught a quick glimpse of a monster buck about 7:15 Saturday mornin.  Didn't see anything else all weekend.


----------



## hortonhunter22

deer movement has went crazy last couple days north of thomasville off 122...been seeing bucks cruising all weekend


----------



## bluechurchwitness

Fairly new to the GON site, have enjoyed reading everyones posts for Thomas county. This is my first year hunting. This past weekend on my property in Boston, got a nice sized 8 point. Saw quite a few before that. Also saw a large buck with a broken rack. Had 4 on 1 side. Pretty big!!!!


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

well grady co has stop all  public access on tired creek. so no more for me hav to found some more land to hunt


----------



## hortonhunter22

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> well grady co has stop all  public access on tired creek. so no more for me hav to found some more land to hunt



thats crazy...from all i gather the project is at a standstill and not looking good to continue currently...maybe something changed but what gives....at least ya did get to hunt it for a bit.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

yea it is they sent me a letter an half of my money bac. letter stated that there are stopping all hunting 4 wheelering an bird watching cause they are surveying an getting ready to build the lake


----------



## southGAlefty

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> yea it is they sent me a letter an half of my money bac. letter stated that there are stopping all hunting 4 wheelering an bird watching cause they are surveying an getting ready to build the lake



That stinks man, sorry to hear about it. 

On another note, I've been out of the woods for the last week roughly but am about to hit it hard again. If you're able I'd say get somewhere you can see a long ways Friday and sit all day if you can. I'm betting its gonna bust loose with the changing weather.


----------



## hortonhunter22

well one day maybe they will build the dang lake lol...but anyhow deer are moving well in thomas county even with the warmer weather...two of my buddies got bucks this mornin...then seem freak deer showed up at the processor in thomas county...a 16 pt, a 22pt, 23pt and a 26 pt...got to say they were freaks...got the pleasure of helping cape a couple of them out...never seen bone like that in south georgia....but they came all in one truck....looks like theres a high fence somewhere lol


----------



## southGAlefty

hortonhunter22 said:


> well one day maybe they will build the dang lake lol...but anyhow deer are moving well in thomas county even with the warmer weather...two of my buddies got bucks this mornin...then seem freak deer showed up at the processor in thomas county...a 16 pt, a 22pt, 23pt and a 26 pt...got to say they were freaks...got the pleasure of helping cape a couple of them out...never seen bone like that in south georgia....but they came all in one truck....looks like theres a high fence somewhere lol



That's exactly what I was thinking when you sent me that text Andy...ain't nowhere in the world that deer like that are dying on the same property on the same day, especially not Thomas County.

On another note, I got a bruiser on camera on the 21st right at dark and from what I can tell his neck isn't swollen yet and his hocks aren't black. A fella killed a basket 8 off this place last week and even his hocks weren't stinky yet. This is right on the Grady/Thomas line. Sounds like the rut still isn't quite here yet but I'm about to start putting in some serious seat time. They are working the scrapes and rubs hard right now.


----------



## lawnman

BTT. I'll chime in here. Grady county slow right now for me.  Bucks making some rubs and scrapes but nothing real intense yet it seems. Hubbards in T-Ville says it seems like everywhere is about 2 weeks late as of right now. Gonna try again this week of course and see what happens.


----------



## g-man

I had a small 4pt. trailing a doe Saturday morning. My stand is roughly 200 yards from the Decatur/Grady county line. Despite that he didn't seem to be in full rut, I think he was just trolling. The doe had a yearling with her and didn't seem to be paying any attention to him.


----------



## hortonhunter22

got in a deer from north of ochlocknee and one from 93 south this weekend...both hunters said the bucks were right on the does heels...but still less activity than last year from thomas county from what ive seen and heard...maybe itll bust loose this next weekend...last year from about the 18th til christmas was when some big deer went down in grady so its still a lil ways out...good luck guys


----------



## tvillenole

This one was runnin hard Friday mornin.  Thought he was bigger was kinda disappointed once I saw what he was.  Still my biggest buck...oh well.


----------



## southGAlefty

That is the biggest 4 point I have ever seen


----------



## tvillenole

I was sure he was an 8 when I saw him run into the food plot.


----------



## shaynepaul708

"Those freak deer " were from high fence in florida


----------



## southGAlefty

tvillenole said:


> I was sure he was an 8 when I saw him run into the food plot.



He probably needed to go, I'd have shot him! Congrats, I missed a doe this evening right before dark.


----------



## hortonhunter22

southGAlefty said:


> He probably needed to go, I'd have shot him! Congrats, I missed a doe this evening right before dark.



aite lefty we slacking lol...at least ya seeing the deer again

ShaynePaul....i figured so but they werent budging with there story....they were pretty tho..


----------



## slipknot

This should be a good weekend coming up. First good freeze...


----------



## hortonhunter22

slipknot said:


> This should be a good weekend coming up. First good freeze...



i agree with that statement....especially for those folks hunting north of ochlocknee...we used to kill a biggun every year the first weekend in December when we hunted up there...sure wish we still had that place sometimes...place like thatll spoil ya


----------



## southGAlefty

Too bad I'll be in freakin Callaway Gardens watching all the pet deer prance around the pretty Christmas lights...!


----------



## hortonhunter22

southGAlefty said:


> Too bad I'll be in freakin Callaway Gardens watching all the pet deer prance around the pretty Christmas lights...!



you'll be back in time for the big deer to mess up...


----------



## southGAlefty

Weather looks BEAUTIFUL for next week! Highs in the 50's, lows in the 20's..gotta love it! Big deer killin' weather and at the right time too!


----------



## gradyhunter

*Any deer chasing?*



southGAlefty said:


> Weather looks BEAUTIFUL for next week! Highs in the 50's, lows in the 20's..gotta love it! Big deer killin' weather and at the right time too!



Im going to go sit in NW Grady this afternoon. Whats the latest guys? Im hoping this weather and new moon will help things out. Last year it seemed the rut was on right before and during the week of Christmas. 

Is that about the norm for Grady?


----------



## southGAlefty

gradyhunter said:


> Im going to go sit in NW Grady this afternoon. Whats the latest guys? Im hoping this weather and new moon will help things out. Last year it seemed the rut was on right before and during the week of Christmas.
> 
> Is that about the norm for Grady?



Yep. I've heard several reports of little bucks chasing in the last couple of days. Won't be long before the big ones do the same and with the blast of cold air coming in I wouldn't be suprised if we see some big ones hit the dirt this next week.


----------



## hortonhunter22

yup im hearing lots of reports of bucks being killed south of town round the river...hadnt heard much from the north side of the county....but they should be on there feet anytime now


----------



## Lane Morrell

gradyhunter said:


> Im going to go sit in NW Grady this afternoon. Whats the latest guys? Im hoping this weather and new moon will help things out. Last year it seemed the rut was on right before and during the week of Christmas.
> 
> Is that about the norm for Grady?



A close friend killed a nice 10 this morning in N. Grady.


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Its picking up now in Thomas, seeing alot of deer all shapes and sizes, young bucks moving with does. Big boys still moving early mornings some late afternoons. Just now filling tags with does. Gotta eat. Good luck to all in this great cold front. Heard it was here to stay thru next week.


----------



## tvillenole

My father-in-law had a big 11 pt. broadside at 50 yds Saturday...and missed....probably the same one I saw a few weeks back...doubt I see him again this year.


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody hear about the 8 point busting down the door at Grady General this morning? WALB in Albany did a story on it and I heard the story second-hand from the lady that actually let the deer out. Said it busted throug the back door and was walking up and down the halls. Finally ended up in the solarium and the lady was able to open the door and get the deer out. I'm including the link to the story @ WALB...

http://www.walb.com/Global/story.asp?S=13632322


----------



## maker4life

I've got an aunt that works out there that was telling me about it . Said the deer actually bent a door going to the cafeteria to the point that they couldn't open it .


----------



## southGAlefty

Deer moved good this morning. Had one in my plot @ 6:45 before I could see through the scope. Nothing else came through until about 8:45 but from then till 10 I saw 7. There were 6 does and yearlings and a spike chased one of the does around me from 9:15 till 9:45. I sat till 11 and didn't see anything else. 

Found some BIG sign when I got down..gonna be sitting over it this evening. 

Did I mention it was cold?


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea man ive seen 13 deer in two days ...7 of them bucks...1 of them was a sure shooter if he was an 8pt other was an 8pt this morning that wasnt quite what iwas looking for but the cold had me thinking hard about it....none of them but the biggest was around a doe and he left her and just walked off  gonna be back at them this evening..scraps everywhere got fresh pee in them...however the 8pt this mornin walked right over a code blue scent bomb and didnt skip a beat


----------



## RUTMAGIC

Collected a big 8pt wednesday at 5:52, never saw me, he blew and grunted for some reason, no way he smelled me then he stepped out in a break. Nice buck. Phase two of the rut is on in Thomas without a doubt, lots of fresh scrapes with pee, fresh rubs and movement of many does. Turning out to be a above average season here late. Good luck to all and happy huntin


----------



## southGAlefty

I think we're just now getting phase 1 started in Grady. I saw upwards of 10 deer this morning. All but one being a doe, and it was a small spike. Every single one of the deer I saw cross the powerline did so at a steady trot, and several had their tails straight out, but no shooters followed. Oh well...headed back now.


----------



## lawnman

Lefty I believe you might be right. Only 3 deer this am. 2 small bucks and one was trailing a lone doe. Be at it again in the morning. Good Luck!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander

Doe with her tail up and looking back the whole way yesterday eve.


----------



## tvillenole

Haven't seen anything lately...everythings movin at night in my neck of the woods.


----------



## harjoshuaper

Saw a doe and a spike this evening in south thomas county. Gonna hit it hard this weekend.


----------



## FISHMAN13

Killed a nice 8 (16 in. spread) on 12-14 chasing does in south grady county. I have been seeing a pile of deer in the last week.


----------



## HALOJmpr

If ya'll want to stop in Tractor Supply and ask for me and say Hi!  My name's Paul and I'm there most days.  At least if I get to hear some good deer stories it will make up for all the work I'm doing now and not getting to hunt!  Good Luck!


----------



## hortonhunter22

HALOJmpr said:


> If ya'll want to stop in Tractor Supply and ask for me and say Hi!  My name's Paul and I'm there most days.  At least if I get to hear some good deer stories it will make up for all the work I'm doing now and not getting to hunt!  Good Luck!



man its a small world we are in there regular...have to give ya a holler in there one day?....ive tried getting salt in there a couple times but yall dont carry the stuff i need lol...but got plenty of nice stuff in there to look at


----------



## HALOJmpr

hortonhunter22 said:


> man its a small world we are in there regular...have to give ya a holler in there one day?....ive tried getting salt in there a couple times but yall dont carry the stuff i need lol...but got plenty of nice stuff in there to look at



I'm there about every day this time of year .... only go out for lunch usually.  Come find me and I'll try to get what you need for the salt.  Only thing I don't regularly stock is the hi Mag and I'm working on getting that too.    I'll do whatever I can for ya!!!!


----------



## hortonhunter22

HALOJmpr said:


> I'm there about every day this time of year .... only go out for lunch usually.  Come find me and I'll try to get what you need for the salt.  Only thing I don't regularly stock is the hi Mag and I'm working on getting that too.    I'll do whatever I can for ya!!!!



i use it for taxidermy..i just need non-iodized salt in whatever form it comes in lol...think the stuff i been gettin is solar salt????...but ill swing by there next time i need it


----------



## hortonhunter22

anyone know the story on the awesome looking double droptine buck from Grady county in the Truck Buck?


----------



## GAMHUNTER35

nope but it is a good lookin deer


----------



## hortonhunter22

yea it is...love to have one with handles like that lol..u been having any luck gamhunter35?


----------



## southGAlefty

I shot a pretty good 8 point this morning in Grady. I grunted and rattled right at first light and he came out the creek bottom about 10 minutes later looking for the fight. He was 200 yards out when I saw him but a couple grunts later he was @ 80 yards. The rest is history..


----------



## tvillenole

Congrats.....good lookin deer.  I haven't seen anything but a coyote and fox the last 3 weeks.


----------



## maker4life

I hear ya JJ !!!


----------



## southGAlefty

Anybody having any luck? Time is windin' down...whats going on?


----------



## tvillenole

Shot a doe yesterday evening....first deer I've seen in a month.


----------



## lawnman

Nothing last two morning sits. Grady County.


----------



## manley

Saw 16 this morning in Thomas County.  Not the first set of horns.


----------



## southGAlefty

manley said:


> Saw 16 this morning in Thomas County.  Not the first set of horns.



Gotta love that. I saw 5 this evening, all does.


----------



## tvillenole

Saw a doe and 2 yearlings yesterday evening.


----------



## southGAlefty

Well that's a wrap, what ya got?


----------



## hortonhunter22

gettin close to turkey time boys...starting to get the itch..heard a few gobblin last couple weeks, should be an interesting year


----------



## southGAlefty

I'm ready!


----------



## bonecollector

*#1*


----------



## maker4life

Nice !


----------



## bonecollector




----------

